# “insert” 4B pics here ↓↓↓↓↓↓↓↓



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Jun 14, 2010)

*4B pics*

*....................
*


----------



## Amber_moon (Jun 14, 2010)

edit: NVM I see now


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Jun 14, 2010)

I HOPE NOT...DID I?

i was hoping for a "pic thread" for the 6 common hair types

(not on the same thread..."individually". sound dumb to you???)  newbies seem to be quite confused???


----------



## JaneLane (Jun 14, 2010)

really enjoying those thread making capabilities, eh?


----------



## MizzBrit (Jun 15, 2010)

4b here


----------



## ThePerfectScore (Jun 15, 2010)

MizzBrit said:


> 4b here



oMg! your hair is sooo drool worthy!


----------



## Ijanei (Jun 15, 2010)

^ pretty and thick (also you look great in your siggy)


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Jun 15, 2010)

JaneLane said:


> really enjoying those thread making capabilities, eh?



WHO KNEW!

i enjoy helping.... (if possible)....COOL w/ u???


----------



## Pooks (Jun 15, 2010)

Experimenting with stretching methods after wash - middle section at full shrinkage:




Fro after taking down a set of mini-plaits:




Puff from a few days ago:




More pics in my fotki: *http://public.fotki.com/UKDCqueen/ *
Hope this helps someone.


----------



## Ijanei (Jun 15, 2010)

^ooooh i especially love the last pony puff pic


----------



## Harina (Jun 15, 2010)

__________________


----------



## LongHairNWaiting (Jun 15, 2010)

I'm feeling this thread!  Ladies keep them coming...


----------



## Priss Pot (Jun 15, 2010)

MizzBrit said:


> 4b here



Love that puff!  And congrats on your weightloss!  You look great!


----------



## CaliDiamond (Jun 15, 2010)

I am transitioning, but my hair is 4b.

Current Transition close up:

http://public.fotki.com/ThickChick/june-2010-styles-an/june-2010-new-growth/image0-1-2.html


----------



## beans4reezy (Jun 15, 2010)

CaliDiamond said:


> I am transitioning, but my hair is 4b.
> 
> Current Transition close up:
> 
> http://public.fotki.com/ThickChick/june-2010-styles-an/june-2010-new-growth/image0-1-2.html


 
I am not sure if I am transitioning at this point, but I am a 4B too:


----------



## SelfStyled (Jun 15, 2010)

My hair is texlaxed


My Blowdried hair at 12 weeks post







Flat Ironed






Airdried


----------



## Ediese (Jun 15, 2010)

Sorry offtopic: Op, I think I'm in the in between type. Do we have a thread for 3c/4a? And a separate one for 3cs and 4as. There seems to be alot of them on here. I'd love to see the pics.


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Jun 15, 2010)

Ediese said:


> Sorry offtopic: Op, I think I'm in the in between type. Do we have a thread for 3c/4a? And a separate one for 3cs and 4as. There seems to be alot of them on here. I'd love to see the pics.



i have 3c & 4a ....if u want a mixed?  got it...2 seconds (copy paste) 

thanks sis!!!


----------



## SignatureBeauty (Jun 15, 2010)

I believe I am a 3c/4a/4b so I have multi-type

3c- in the back
4a- on the sides (left & right)
4b- in the middle/crown area


----------



## empressaja (Jun 15, 2010)

SignatureBeauty said:


> I believe I am a 3c/4a/4b so I have multi-type
> 
> 3c- in the back
> 4a- on the sides (left & right)
> 4b- in the middle/crown area




I believe that I have a similar mixture. I have 4b all around the occipital bone to my ears, 3c in the nape and at the very top near my widows peak, and 4a every where else but I will be able to tell once my hair is longer.

Very good idea OP.


----------



## LadyRaider (Jun 15, 2010)

I heart 4b hair.


----------



## ms.blue (Jun 15, 2010)

4b hair nice but all hair textures are nice if they're healthy.


----------



## Anew (Jun 15, 2010)

Did you do one for 4a/b mix


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Jun 15, 2010)

Anew said:


> Did you do one for 4a/b mix



uhh-uhhh  u think there should be?  ↓↓↓↓↓↓↓↓  YEAH SIS.... THAT COPY & PASTE CAN BE A MOTHA!


----------



## SignatureBeauty (Jun 15, 2010)

THL!! Girl you is working hard today huh!!! LOL!!!


----------



## CaliDiamond (Jun 15, 2010)

ms.blue said:


> 4b hair nice but all hair textures are nice if they're healthy.


 
I concur


----------



## bellebebe (Jun 15, 2010)

my hair type has never been diagnosed but I think I might be a 4b. Here's an old photo of my textlaxed hair, I don't take pics of my wet hair anymore. This photo was taken before my trim.


----------



## CocoGlow (Jun 15, 2010)

*4B checking in:

I do have to say that some other textures can closely resemble 4B hair when combed/picked out into a puff so it can be hard to tell when just looking at pics of afros....also 4B hair can be manipulated to resemble other textures....wet and or shrunken hair pics are usually the best indicators...*

*BANTU KNOT-OUT:*




*BRAID-OUT:*




*TWIST-OUT:*




*SHRUNKEN PUFF:*












*CHUNKY FRO:*








*TWISTS:*


----------



## bellebebe (Jun 15, 2010)

Judging from these photos, I will say that I am definitely a 4b because my new growth looks just like MizzBrit's puff.




MizzBrit said:


> 4b here


----------



## Nonie (Jun 15, 2010)

NappyRina said:


> *4B checking in:
> 
> I do have to say that some other textures can closely resemble 4B hair when combed/picked out into a puff so it can be hard to tell when just looking at pics of afros....also 4B hair can be manipulated to resemble other textures....wet and or shrunken hair pics are usually the best indicators...*
> 
> ...



NappyRina, I rarely visit Fotkis unless the link is the main focus of a thread so I had no idea you were having this much fun with your hair. LOVE how you showcase the many faces of 4B. Just absolutely beautiful! :notworthy You make me want to take my braids out. And *you* are not allowed to braid your hair.


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥ (Jun 15, 2010)

What if I have a mixture of 3b/3c/4a/4b?  Where should I post


----------



## omachine (Jun 15, 2010)

VeePickni said:


> Experimenting with stretching methods after wash - middle section at full shrinkage:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

damn!  that's a wicked afro puff....jealous!!!


----------



## Opey (Jun 15, 2010)

4b checking in 

the left is wet hair, left is dry


----------



## Nonie (Jun 15, 2010)

♥Lamaravilla♥ said:


> What if I have a mixture of 3b/3c/4a/4b?  Where should I post



Ask OP to be sure, but maybe you could post a section of your head in the appropriate thread to which it belongs.  Or maybe BMP can help you see where most of you belongs.  Ask her oke:


----------



## Maracujá (Jun 15, 2010)

My hair is mostly 4b.


----------



## Foxglove (Jun 15, 2010)

Pic overload!
















Shrinkage!















The size of my coils















Twistout puff. Yes my hair is the same length as the shrinkage pic


----------



## sylver2 (Jun 15, 2010)

yup, my natural hair is majority 4b. Beautiful hair ladies!


----------



## Nonie (Jun 15, 2010)

Foxglove said:


> Pic overload!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I love to see 4B versatility on display!  I am a comb-er so my hair is always has the same look. I love that others are brave enough, (nay, not as lazy as I am) to let their hair do its thang without dreading the detangling later. Love to live vicariously through you.


----------



## MrsHdrLe (Jun 15, 2010)

Here're my contributions:

Here's my mostly natural with straight edges and crown (from a weave way back when)

Wash n go pony with leave-in conditioner, no gel from last year



New growth (straight length..ugh)


----------



## MzK (Jun 15, 2010)

NappyRina said:


> *4B checking in:*
> 
> *I do have to say that some other textures can closely resemble 4B hair when combed/picked out into a puff so it can be hard to tell when just looking at pics of afros....also 4B hair can be manipulated to resemble other textures....wet and or shrunken hair pics are usually the best indicators...*
> 
> ...


 
Your braidout looks similar to mines......


----------



## iaec06 (Jun 15, 2010)

this is the thread that I belong in, I thought I ws a 4C but from what some say on the board it does not exist.... hopefully the ladies on youtube realize this aswell.
so here is my pic


----------



## ryanshope (Jun 15, 2010)

Braid Out Fro and my puff..more pics to follow...


----------



## Xaragua (Jun 15, 2010)

nice hair ladies, make me want to end my transition


----------



## MizzBrit (Jun 15, 2010)

love this thread!!



close up on my somewhat braidout fro


----------



## Morenita (Jun 15, 2010)

MizzBrit said:


> 4b here



I didn't even get past your post before I had to comment lol. Your hair is drop dead gorgeous!


----------



## sylver2 (Jun 15, 2010)

since I'm relaxed this is all I have.  A still from my utube vid when I was 11 months post relaxer. 










ETA to add the 2nd pic when i was 1 year post relaxer.  right after i blow dried it straight.


----------



## lony33 (Jun 15, 2010)

hello!

 First participation on threads:

my 4b hair


----------



## lony33 (Jun 15, 2010)

Few more:



I am really 4B?

thanks.


----------



## Foxglove (Jun 15, 2010)

lony33 said:


> Few more:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey your coilies look just as tiny as mine! Hey hairtwin 
I would say you're definitely 4b

ETA welcome to the posting side!


----------



## KurlyNinja (Jun 15, 2010)

I'm not 4b. Not exactly sure what I am, but anyway... I'm just wondering why these threads aren't stickies yet??? This could help SO many people!


----------



## iaec06 (Jun 15, 2010)

i keep coming back to see more


----------



## lony33 (Jun 15, 2010)

Foxglove said:


> Hey your coilies look just as tiny as mine! Hey hairtwin
> I would say you're definitely 4b
> 
> ETA welcome to the posting side!



Hello hair twin   and thank you for the welcome 


( i would lke to add that i'm french so excuse the bad english or bad spelling if anyerplexed) 

 ¤¤¤ great forum and lovely ladies in here ¤¤¤


----------



## ♦K.O♦ (Jun 15, 2010)

Lots of beautiful hair!  Drool worthy!


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Jun 15, 2010)

Miryoku said:


> I'm not 4b. Not exactly sure what I am, but anyway... I'm just wondering why these threads aren't stickies yet??? This could help SO many people!


Kinda new here.... Who makes a thread a sticky?  (Mods)?  Dnt really know who they r either!  And from your question...  Slow realization of what a sticky is!  Roflmao.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 15, 2010)

Great thread! I'll try to add pics soon. Subscribing!


----------



## SimJam (Jun 15, 2010)

*NAPPYRINA is MY HAIR TWIN*



NappyRina said:


> *4B checking in:*
> 
> 
> *BANTU KNOT-OUT:*
> ...


----------



## SimJam (Jun 15, 2010)

*just washed no product*







*twist out*





*2 day old twist out*


----------



## Chameleonchick (Jun 15, 2010)

I am loving this thread! Well here is my contribution. They are not in order just picked at random from the last 6 months.





















This one is from today!


----------



## JustDoIt (Jun 15, 2010)

Here are mine!


----------



## DigitalRain (Jun 15, 2010)

Right after I bc'd in January






1 month after bc






Sometime last month


----------



## 4bslbound (Jun 15, 2010)

Thanks for the threads. While some ppl may have their opinions I personally feel that it helps because we can go specifically to people with hair joys and hair problems like our own. All products dont work for all hair types, neither do all styles. So, VERY important in that regard....and thank you!


----------



## yaya24 (Jun 15, 2010)

Yay my home!!! 

Bookmarking


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Jun 15, 2010)

smo said:


> Thanks for the threads. While some ppl may have their opinions I personally feel that it helps because we can go specifically to people with hair joys and hair problems like our own. All products dont work for all hair types, neither do all styles. So, VERY important in that regard....and thank you!



thanks sis!!!

*b/c i know some people like to offer "their opinion" RAW & UNCUT 
I'M HOPING..... PRAYING THESE THREADS WILL BE 95% PICS--> very little commentary  *

pictorial reference


----------



## Chicagodiva (Jun 15, 2010)

Loving this thread!
Here's my 4b contribution:
Naked hair





chunky twists




chunky twistout




blowdried hair




everyday twists


----------



## LovelyNaps26 (Jun 15, 2010)

....................


----------



## Nonie (Jun 15, 2010)

LovelyNaps26 said:


>



I can't wait for my hair to grow up to be like yours! 

Now you MUST 'splain how you did this hairdo^^, pretty please????


----------



## song_of_serenity (Jun 15, 2010)

Gorgeous hair, ladies!! Who says 4b isn't beautiful?
Bumping for more 4b heads!


----------



## finickyone (Jun 16, 2010)

Here is my 4b contribution.


----------



## SouthernBeauty (Jun 16, 2010)

4B IN DA HOOOOOUSE!!!  I am so glad that I am finally able to add some natural photos to a thread!


----------



## pookaloo83 (Jun 16, 2010)

>





>



.....................


----------



## LovelyNaps26 (Jun 16, 2010)

i actually have a tutorial on this style. it is super duper easy. if you want a variation to the style you can swoop the twist on one side to the other and roll them up like the pic below (it'll make more sense once you watch the vid) 









Nonie said:


> I can't wait for my hair to grow up to be like yours!
> 
> Now you MUST 'splain how you did this hairdo^^, pretty please????


----------



## lony33 (Jun 16, 2010)

DigitalRain said:


> Sometime last month


 
 Like it ....


----------



## whitedaisez (Jun 16, 2010)

*my own pics:*

wet hair:










blowdried hair:





puff:





straightened hair (after major trim):


----------



## SimJam (Jun 16, 2010)

***DROOL***


----------



## beans4reezy (Jun 16, 2010)

Keep 'em coming ladies! This thread is fabulous!!


----------



## CocoGlow (Jun 16, 2010)

It's great to have a 4B thread with no DRAMA attached!

Lovin' the pics ladies ... I know there are more 4Bs out there... keep em' coming


----------



## anon123 (Jun 16, 2010)

Flat ironed:






Twist out in an updo:





Blow dried around a stick:





Twists held by sticks:





Afro:





I'll post a few more in another post.


----------



## anon123 (Jun 16, 2010)

Braid out on blow dried hair:






Closeup of texture with conditioner, still wet and stretched:






Twists on blow dried hair:





Twist out on blow dried hair:





Shrunken (a tangled nightmare, but cute)


----------



## Tangles (Jun 16, 2010)

Mwedzi you have brought me out of lurk mode....your hair is beee--uuutiful.


----------



## AfroKink (Jun 16, 2010)

Here are a few shots of my hair!


----------



## bride91501 (Jun 16, 2010)

SouthernBeauty said:


> 4B IN DA HOOOOOUSE!!!  I am so glad that I am finally able to add some natural photos to a thread!
> View attachment 70066
> 
> View attachment 70068
> ...


 
LOVE that last shot of you SouthernBeauty.....I'm growing my TWA out and can't wait till I get to the length you have in that last shot. How long is your hair (stretched) in the last shot?


----------



## Loves Harmony (Jun 16, 2010)

delete moved to 4a


----------



## SouthernBeauty (Jun 16, 2010)

bride91501 said:


> LOVE that last shot of you SouthernBeauty.....I'm growing my TWA out and can't wait till I get to the length you have in that last shot. How long is your hair (stretched) in the last shot?


Thank you bride91501! :blowkiss:The last time I checked it was a little passed sl but not quite apl. I dont know the exact inches! Your hair is going to grow so fast... it's still shocking to me sometimes. Just make sure you take pics bc that's the only way I noticed the growth! HHG!!!


----------



## Pooks (Jun 16, 2010)

Braidout and twistout fringe:


----------



## carolinetwin (Jun 16, 2010)

mwedzi - I  your hair....if only I could get even half of what you have


----------



## discodumpling (Jun 16, 2010)

4B?....all these threads & I remain clueless. Nevertheless here is my contribution:

Bantu knots:






Loose & shrunken: It turns into MESH if left out too long!







Twisted:







Flat Ironed:







Twist Out:


----------



## Loves Harmony (Jun 16, 2010)

a quick braidout


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Jun 16, 2010)

*IF YOU CHANGE YOUR MIND ABOUT YOUR OLD THREAD.....

PLEASE DELETE YOUR PICS SO THAT YOU REMAIN IN ONLY 1 THREAD

THANK YOU SO MUCH LADIES *               


dunno.....i declare i like  this thread the best!


----------



## teysmith (Jun 16, 2010)

My daughter's hair is mostly 4b.


----------



## iaec06 (Jun 16, 2010)

I am so excited about this thread, because as my TWA progress I can run back in here for styles . thank you OP thank you...


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## SouthernBeauty (Jun 17, 2010)

Doing the BUMP for more pics ladies!!!


----------



## Mook's hair (Jun 17, 2010)

Here's me..






washed & blown


----------



## Pooks (Jun 17, 2010)

I was waiting for you Mook - your styling skills are so ahhhhhh!! One day let me reach there Lord, one day!


----------



## Junebug D (Jun 17, 2010)

See my Fotki.  Here are some from when I was natural:

Twistout:





TWA:





Puff:





Puffettes:  





Twists:





Wet w/conditioner:


----------



## Loves Harmony (Jun 17, 2010)

I decided to twist my hair today! I really like this hair style....


----------



## CaliDiamond (Jun 17, 2010)

Found some pics of the past:

2 day old braidout 






My favorite style (done on blow dried hair)






ETA:  I am cracking up at these pics because here I am on LHCF moisturizing and sealing and treating. My hair is growing in nice and healthy now because of this but all I was using back then is Miss Jessie's curly pudding and grease...no conditioner


----------



## IrrationalThoughts (Jun 17, 2010)

This is super old, not sure what is going on here, may be wet. had a color in



These are from April All wet shaken out  







April Dry


----------



## Naturallista (Jun 17, 2010)

Loving these threads, loving the hair!!!  Beautiful!


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Jun 17, 2010)

*IF YOU CHANGE YOUR MIND ABOUT YOUR OLD THREAD.....

PLEASE DELETE YOUR PICS SO THAT YOU REMAIN IN ONLY 1 THREAD

THANK YOU SO MUCH LADIES *               

*95% PICS THREAD*


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Jun 17, 2010)

*GOT HAIR TWIN???  (get it?  got milk.......?) ok sorry, not funny *

*please look thru the threads for your hair twins....yank them in....send them a PRIVATE MESG.....unite!!!!
*
*i've been PM'd tons about heads that are IDENTICAL on opposite threads!!!  You guys know i'm no expert .....*

*SO PLEASE BUNDLE UP!!!  SO MANY BEAUTIFUL "IDENTICAL TRESSES ON DIFFERENT THREADS"*

black women unite!!!!! :bouncegre:bouncegre:bouncegre:bouncegre:bouncegre       

from the bottom of my heart....
THANK YOU FOR SUCH A POSITIVE ATMOSPHERE


----------



## Nonie (Jun 17, 2010)

I think y'all are bored of seeing my pics since I use them in almost every thread.  Unfortunately, until I take my braids out, I have to keep recycling these:
A WNG puff:



A regular puff after a night of "marinating" it in a baggy with S Curl applied:



I love how soft, fluffy and easy to comb S Curl makes my hair. It really gets as soft as it looks close up:



A stretched-out puff (no S Curl here; coconut oil and a conditioner):



A fully shrunken puff (wet hair + S Curl leads to full shrinkage):



A FAILed twist-out (wet my hair after undoing the twists and it puffed up. LOL):



A more successful twist-out (I didn't wet my hair here  ):



Braid-out fringe:



Finger coils done by a SHS who'd lost her darn mind:



Heat straightened:






Twisted:






Shrinkage:






The way it looks when washed if only a few strands are viewed, then when all are viewed en masse:














The way it looks when stretched in braids: first a close up of a few strands, then when viewed en masse:


----------



## MrsHdrLe (Jun 17, 2010)

Wow, Nonie, you have the cutest curls!  I'm loving the close ups


----------



## determined_to_grow (Jun 17, 2010)

I love 4B hair...


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Jun 17, 2010)

*IF YOU CHANGE YOUR MIND ABOUT YOUR OLD THREAD.....

PLEASE DELETE YOUR PICS SO THAT YOU REMAIN IN ONLY 1 THREAD

THANK YOU SO MUCH LADIES *               

*95% PICS THREAD*

*IF YOU "QUOTE SOME1"--> AND THEIR PICS ARE still in YOUR COMMENT ....AND THEY MOVE PLEASE PLEASE EDIT ---> TONS OF PEOPLE MOVED TO NEW THREADS....BUT THEIR PICS ARE LEFT IN OTHERS QUOTES = APPEARS IN MULTIPLE THREADS*

(sorry to keep bothering u ladies:-(


----------



## determined_to_grow (Jun 17, 2010)

Gotta luv 4b hair...


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Jun 17, 2010)

4B ROCKS!!!
*IF YOU "QUOTE SOME1"--> AND THEIR PICS ARE still in YOUR COMMENT ....AND THEY MOVE PLEASE PLEASE EDIT ---> TONS OF PEOPLE MOVED TO NEW THREADS....BUT THEIR PICS ARE LEFT IN OTHERS QUOTES = APPEARS IN MULTIPLE THREAD*S

(sorry to keep bothering u ladies:-(


----------



## sylver2 (Jun 17, 2010)

heres one more when i was exactly 1 year post relaxer.  I just finished blow drying it straight.


----------



## determined_to_grow (Jun 17, 2010)

"sister friend????"    [/QUOTE]


LOL sister friend is a term of endearment my friends and I use. The top of my hair is 4aish - sides is 4b.  back 5d... 

BUT LADIES - I know I am not alone with this!!!!!  I love the multi-textures of our hair!


----------



## determined_to_grow (Jun 17, 2010)

sylver2 said:


> heres one more when i was exactly 1 year post relaxer.  I just finished blow drying it straight.



DROOLING SYLVER!!!!!!!  :kneel::kneel:  


I LOVE YOUR HAIR!!!!


----------



## SouthernBeauty (Jun 18, 2010)

Yes I am bumping again!!! I love this thread!!!  (You can take this smiley as thumbs up or the middle finger.... it all depends on how you feel about 4b hair!!!)


----------



## Pooks (Jun 18, 2010)

I think these may be the tiniest coils I have ever seen:


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Jun 18, 2010)

*HOW TO BEST TYPE HAIR:  FRESHLY WASHED
........ ABSOLUTELY NO PRODUCT
...... NO MANIPULATION <--snap picture!!!*​


----------



## Rei (Jun 18, 2010)

Well, I do have some 4a in the back but since my hair is mostly 4b and behaves as if 4b, I will post here. Forgive the low quality pictures, I use my cellphone as a camera





straight out of pixies braids





chunky twistout





chunky twists (the ends look like bee stingers)





the most "defined" my coils have ever looked





another chunky twistout​


----------



## detroitdiva (Jun 18, 2010)

Hey, ladies! I was totally inspired by all of your beautiful hairstyles and textures. I know that I've had some great times and some weird times with my hair. I'm not that computer saavy, but I managed to post the pics on a pikistrip. I tried to use photobucket  but it was way out of my league!  Lol!


----------



## Bun Mistress (Jun 19, 2010)

I found some pictures from a few months.  I think I'm 4b.  you tell me..


Wet hair
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/picture.php?pictureid=37642&albumid=5954&dl=1276968043&thumb=1

Dry hair (no product I think!)
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/picture.php?pictureid=37644&albumid=5954&dl=1276968043&thumb=1

Recent brow dried Fro hair, debating whether to rock this today!
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/picture.php?pictureid=37648&albumid=5954&dl=1276968043&thumb=1


----------



## Janet' (Jun 20, 2010)

Lovely heads of hair!!!


----------



## cgolden (Jun 20, 2010)

so i dont really think i fit into a hair type, but 4B best describes it. this is my first time trying to post pics so i hope i did it right.

first is my BC 07/08
second 11/08
third 11/09
last 01/10


----------



## merilusmims (Jun 20, 2010)

Thanks to this thread i officially know that im 4B


----------



## knt1229 (Jun 20, 2010)

Here are some texture shots of my transitioning hair.  My hair is freshly washed and still wet with moisturizer added in the first 3 pics and is 65 weeks post. The last pic my hair is blow dried with only serum added and is at 75 weeks. I never let my hair dry unmanipulated. So my texture shots are mostly of wet hair.


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Jun 23, 2010)

:bouncegre:bouncegre:bouncegre:bouncegre:bouncegre:bouncegre


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Jun 29, 2010)

nonie has the biggest shrinkage factor i've ever seen, would never in a million have believe your hair was so long


----------



## Bun Mistress (Jul 1, 2010)

Cornrow out before the trim on Saturday


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Jul 1, 2010)

*PLEASE LEAVE PICS IN ONLY ONE THREAD*

*3A or 3A/3B HAIR TYPING THREAD

3B ONLY HAIR TYPING THREAD

3B/3C MIXED HAIR TYPING THREAD 

3C ONLY HAIR TYPING THREAD

3C/4A MIXED HAIR TYPING THREAD

 4A ONLY HAIR TYPING THREAD

4A/4B MIXED HAIR TYPING THREAD

4B ONLY HAIR TYPING THREAD

4C/4Cnapp HAIR TYPING THREAD*


----------



## pookaloo83 (Jul 5, 2010)




----------



## hair4romheaven (Jul 5, 2010)

I BC on 6/26 at 10 months post relaxer and I am def. 4B. What cha think? ;-) ETA: I BC while I was on vacation I did it my self and the pics below shows me after trying to pic it out. I need to learn what products work for my hair. It felt soft but looked hard and ummm peezee. ;-( I went right into a weave after the pics. *Keep in mind I BC all by my self so my hair has no shape and I had it in a PONY TAIL all day that was all I can do with *it.View attachment 72180


----------



## ajargon02 (Jul 5, 2010)

mwedzi said:


> Flat ironed:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Girl, YOU AND YOUR CROWN OF GLORY ARE SO BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## CoCoRica (Jul 8, 2010)

....................


----------



## CoCoRica (Jul 8, 2010)

And I have large coils that form in my crown. I cut one out because it tangles into the hair that doesnt coil. But here's an example:


----------



## WhoIAm (Jul 8, 2010)

For some reason my hair looks shinier on camera.


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Jul 8, 2010)

CoCoRica said:


> And I have large coils that form in my crown. I cut one out because it tangles into the hair that doesnt coil. But here's an example:



GEEZ LOUISE! u cut a big lock out?!!!!  gorgeous hair though, but so brave
Do you keep it stretched or use a detangler to prevent it?


----------



## kryolnapps (Jul 8, 2010)

Lovely hair ladies!!

This is my 4b hair. More to come.


----------



## kryolnapps (Jul 9, 2010)

This is my freshly washed wet hair, no products:


----------



## Imani (Jul 9, 2010)

Okay, I couldn't figure out how to make my pics smaller. So here is a link to my fotki. I am about 10.5 months post in these shots. I am transitioning with no plans of doing a BC. 

Some of my hair tries to coil into visible coils on its own, some of it just looks like random frizz unless there is some kind of product on it. Most of my hair is super dry. There is a small section of looser softer hair in the nape. 

http://public.fotki.com/Imani/2010/texture-shots-/


----------



## CoCoRica (Jul 9, 2010)

tHeHaIRLaB said:


> GEEZ LOUISE! u cut a big lock out?!!!! gorgeous hair though, but so brave
> Do you keep it stretched or use a detangler to prevent it?


 

Neither! I'm so inconsistent and indecisive about my hair. This is my 3rd and last time going natural, currently transitioning via sew-in weaves.


----------



## CoCoRica (Jul 9, 2010)

kryolnapps said:


> This is my freshly washed wet hair, no products:


 

Nice coils! You hair looks so moist!!!!


----------



## kryolnapps (Jul 9, 2010)

CoCoRica said:


> Nice coils! You hair looks so moist!!!!


 

Thanks! I rarely leave it wet and loose, it gets tangled and dry very quickly.


----------



## Radianthealth (Jul 9, 2010)

4B in the Hizouse Hayyyy!!!!


----------



## WhoIAm (Jul 10, 2010)

Radianthealth said:


> 4B in the Hizouse Hayyyy!!!!


 
Love your puff. Your skin is gorgeous (what little I see anyway)


----------



## BomBShell♥ (Jul 10, 2010)

♥.♥.♥. omg thank you ladies!!! I finally know my hair type now.....beautiful 4B.♥.♥.♥


----------



## ElegantPearl17 (Jul 10, 2010)

Hi Ladies!!! Can someone chime in on if I am 4B based upon this pic? erplexed


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Jul 10, 2010)

ElegantPearl17 said:


> Hi Ladies!!! Can someone chime in on if I am 4B based upon this pic? erplexed


 i don't know..... BUT THIS IS CERTAINLY THE BEST PIC EVER!!!!!!


----------



## coolsista-paris (Jul 10, 2010)

here i am too. hello to all! ok they are not all recent, some from last year but its all about seeing what 4b can be right !



 looks like i got hair loss here,its not, im just toooo lazy do draw lines for each twist,i just GRAB ! grab parts without looking lol


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Jul 10, 2010)

*MORE PICS   MORE PICS   MORE PICS   MORE PICS   MORE PICS*

*3A or 3A/3B HAIR TYPING THREAD

3B ONLY HAIR TYPING THREAD

3B/3C MIXED HAIR TYPING THREAD 

3C ONLY HAIR TYPING THREAD

3C/4A MIXED HAIR TYPING THREAD

 4A ONLY HAIR TYPING THREAD

4A/4B MIXED HAIR TYPING THREAD

4B ONLY HAIR TYPING THREAD

4C/4Cnapp HAIR TYPING THREAD*


----------



## coolsista-paris (Jul 10, 2010)

tHeHaIRLaB said:


> cool sista, your hair is beautiful sis!!!
> 
> well, thank you. this year im trying my best to retain that length and keep it healthy, i want lots of thickness! !! yeahhh


----------



## coolsista-paris (Jul 17, 2010)

bump ! LADIES COME ON here!


----------



## Nonie (Jul 17, 2010)

My brother's 4B shrunken hair and braid-stretched hair--before he shaved it bald.


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Jul 17, 2010)

Nonie said:


> My brother's 4B shrunken hair and braid-stretched hair--before he shaved it bald.
> 
> i looooooooooove men with hair!!  LEVERAGE!!!


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Jul 17, 2010)

ElegantPearl17 said:


> Hi Ladies!!! Can someone chime in on if I am 4B based upon this pic? erplexed


 LOL!  BEST PIC EVER!!!!



↓↓↓↓↓↓↓↓  HEEEY!  i didn't say that


----------



## Nonie (Jul 17, 2010)

tHeHaIRLaB said:


> Nonie said:
> 
> 
> > My brother's 4B shrunken hair and braid-stretched hair--before he shaved it bald.
> ...


----------



## Missjae09 (Jul 18, 2010)

Maracujá said:


> My hair is mostly 4b.


 

Your hair looks great!!!


----------



## Missjae09 (Jul 18, 2010)

this is my hair after a cowash and sitting under my hair steamer... I'm still a bit confused but I think I'm a 4b... feel free to chime in.


----------



## MizzBrit (Jul 18, 2010)

here are some more recent pics


----------



## pookaloo83 (Jul 18, 2010)

MizzBrit said:


> here are some more recent pics




I hatechoo! I love the first pic! I can't wait till I get there!


----------



## Bella02 (Jul 18, 2010)

Here are a few from my most recent takedown.


----------



## honeycomb719 (Jul 23, 2010)

Newly typed as 4b
















Thought I was 4a for awhile, but now the 3rd time natural my hair looks different to me. I'll happily embrace my 4b hair. Maybe this time my luck will be better and I can care for it with what works for 4b's. 
Anymore thin/fine 4bs?


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Jul 23, 2010)

honeycomb719 said:


> Newly typed as 4b
> 
> 
> 
> ...



beautiful!!!!  when did you big chop?  (i'm more on the super fine 4a.... but trying to rely a bit on biotin & castor oil for the "illusion" of any thickening


----------



## Nonie (Jul 23, 2010)

honeycomb719 said:


> Newly typed as 4b
> *Anymore thin/fine 4bs?*



 Me, me, me!

My hair is so fine that it is almost transparent when viewed one strand at a time, and if it were down to one layer, I think you'd be able to see through it and it'd look like you were looking through dark smoke 





It's so fine that even gravity doesn't seem to know it's there when pressed so it has no weight


----------



## honeycomb719 (Jul 24, 2010)

Nonie said:


> Me, me, me!
> 
> My hair is so fine that it is almost transparent when viewed one strand at a time, and if it were down to one layer, I think you'd be able to see through it and it'd look like you were looking through dark smoke
> 
> ...



Wow, Nonie I think our hair is very similar. Here are a few old pics of my 2nd time around at going natural. Look how thin it is.
Looks thick but its not.




after pressing


----------



## Nonie (Jul 24, 2010)

Yeah, we have fine strands and very many of them. It looks thick when viewed en masse and shrunken but the truth comes out when it's pressed or seen strand by strand.


----------



## honeycomb719 (Jul 24, 2010)

Nonie said:


> Yeah, we have fine strands and very many of them. It looks thick when viewed en masse and shrunken but the truth comes out when it's pressed or seen strand by strand.



Thank Nonie for shrinking pics for me, lol I was outta line for those....
But yeah, thats why this time around Im swearing off pressing cuase I think it caused me sooo much heat damage that I was constantly trimming and not retaining much length.
I just got two other problem areas tho that I dont know what to do to fix. My side edges are pretty thin see pic:

Thin sides(now)





Back Middle Thin shot(now)





Even with some length back there you can tell that area is whack!(2nd xBC)





My sides I think is pure genetics, but the back Im not sure. Altho, from the 3 times Ive been natural this area has always been thinner and looser in texture. Taking any advice/suggestions to help these areas fill in.


----------



## Nonie (Jul 24, 2010)

^^There's a lot of talk about Megatek, MTG, OCT, Jamaican Black Castor Oil...and of course the concoction I grew my bald spot with. Have you tried any of those? Also not pulling your hair back can help or up towards your crown. A little TLC can go a long way, as can massage.


----------



## honeycomb719 (Jul 24, 2010)

tHeHaIRLaB said:


> beautiful!!!!  when did you big chop?  (i'm more on the super fine 4a.... but trying to rely a bit on biotin & castor oil for the "illusion" of any thickening



I did the BC bck in July 09, but I relaxed it afterwards. My last relaxer was around 10/09 and the minichopped off relaxed ends.


----------



## honeycomb719 (Jul 24, 2010)

Nonie said:


> ^^There's a lot of talk about Megatek, MTG, OCT, Jamaican Black Castor Oil...and of course the concoction I grew my bald spot with. Have you tried any of those? Also not pulling your hair back can help or up towards your crown. A little TLC can go a long way, as can massage.



I tried MTG a few yrs back but couldnt handle the smell so I sold it. As for the others, I havent tried. Ive been tryingto keep t simple caused when I 1st found this board I was PJ'ed OUT! I will do searches for the others as I really have been looking over my product threads.
Any of them working for you Nonie?


----------



## Nonie (Jul 24, 2010)

honeycomb719 said:


> I tried MTG a few yrs back but couldnt handle the smell so I sold it. As for the others, I havent tried. Ive been tryingto keep t simple caused when I 1st found this board I was PJ'ed OUT! I will do searches for the others as I really have been looking over my product threads.
> Any of them working for you Nonie?



I only ever used the Essential Oil Blend for Hair Growth when I had a bald spot and it worked for me. I shared my story in this thread.

The only other place I'm trying to grow hair is my eyebrows and I've only tried that blend, Castor Oil, Billion Dollar Brows, Folligen, Emu Oil....at different times but I don't know if anything's happening. But that's not a fair comparison coz I really have never had full brows in the first place...so might not have any follicles where I'm hoping to see hair.


----------



## CosmicVisitor (Jul 24, 2010)

Chameleonchick said:


> I am loving this thread! Well here is my contribution. They are not in order just picked at random from the last 6 months.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Off Topic but I justed wanted to say you're incredibly beautiful and your natural hair suits you wonderfully. 
Carry on =)

*_goes back to admiring pictures_*


----------



## Pooks (Jul 24, 2010)

Twistout puff on dirty hair:




Love this thread, let's keep it going!


----------



## Nonie (Jul 24, 2010)

^^You have so much hair. Love how dark it is and how thick it is.


----------



## Foxglove (Jul 24, 2010)

VeePickni said:


> Twistout puff on dirty hair:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lemme commence to fotki stalking


----------



## poookie (Jul 24, 2010)

just came in to say i LOVE this thread!!!!!!!! & contributing my siggy & album pics (sorry for such poor pic quality)


----------



## Xaragua (Jul 24, 2010)

VeePickni said:


> Twistout puff on dirty hair:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
How do you get you hair to lay flat for a bun


----------



## lovelyone80 (Jul 24, 2010)

this is my afro after I henna'ed it.


----------



## Pooks (Jul 25, 2010)

@ *joseelie*:

I normally only do a bun after my hair has been moisturised and stretched in big twists or plaits. I take the twists/plaits down, use a wide toothed comb to direct my roots in the direction I want my puff, then use a  pantyhose to push my hair up and back. Wrap the ends of the pantyhose around and tie them. Then I use hair pins to secure my ends at the base of my puff, and voila - bun complete! HTH.


----------



## Imani (Jul 25, 2010)

honeycomb719 said:


> Newly typed as 4b
> 
> 
> Thought I was 4a for awhile, but now the 3rd time natural my hair looks different to me. I'll happily embrace my 4b hair. Maybe this time my luck will be better and I can care for it with what works for 4b's.
> Anymore thin/fine 4bs?




My hair is somewhat fine, in certain places more than others. I am transitioning. I am always jealous of the uber thick/coarse 4bers.  Styles just look better and their hair isn't as fragile.


----------



## SweetNic_JA (Aug 1, 2010)

I don't come 'round these parts anymore, but I thought I'd contribute.

These pictures aren't the sharpest because they weren't taken to show texture. I had just removed a sew-in and was giving my hair some air. 

The first picture shows my length in Sept 2009. I did a spontaneous bc in June 09 and I started growing it back in Sept at the request of the man. He wants me to have hair when we get married. lol


----------



## MA2010 (Aug 1, 2010)

Nonie said:


> I think y'all are bored of seeing my pics since I use them in almost every thread.  Unfortunately, until I take my braids out, I have to keep recycling these





I'm never bored with it! I love how versatile your hair is!!! I can't wait to BC then refer to this thread for style ideas!!!


----------



## lucky8502 (Aug 1, 2010)

4b checkin in


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Aug 1, 2010)

*i generally DON'T LIKE TO COMMENT.... 95% PICTORIAL THREAD

BUT YOU LADIES HAVE SOME GORGEOUS HAIR !  THANKS SO MUCH FOR POSTS*


----------



## FtrDrO (Aug 7, 2010)

Ok here is my contribution! 
The first two are wet texture shots. The 3rd is a very lightly blown out high puff, the 4th is a low puff, and the 5th is a texture shot from twists.


----------



## FtrDrO (Aug 9, 2010)

BUMP!!!!!!!! Let's keep this thread going!


----------



## Nonie (Aug 9, 2010)

SweetNic, why don't I remember you BCing? I hardly recognized you. You looked HAWT w/o hair. Please shave again. 

J/K you've always been a beauty which is how I recognized the profile pic--suddenly this beauty looked familiar and I scrolled up to see who the poster is. 

But w/o hair, dayummmmmmm, your looks stand the hayle OUUUUUT!


----------



## SweetNic_JA (Aug 9, 2010)

Nonie said:


> SweetNic, why don't I remember you BCing? I hardly recognized you. You looked HAWT w/o hair. Please shave again.
> 
> J/K you've always been a beauty which is how I recognized the profile pic--suddenly this beauty looked familiar and I scrolled up to see who the poster is.
> 
> But w/o hair, dayummmmmmm, you looks stand the hayle OUUUUUT!



 Thanks Nonie! I prefer it short - it's so much easier. I just wished my FH was on the same page. I may cut again in a few years -- or months. hehehe


----------



## Chameleonchick (Aug 9, 2010)

CosmicVisitor said:


> Off Topic but I justed wanted to say you're incredibly beautiful and your natural hair suits you wonderfully.
> Carry on =)
> 
> *_goes back to admiring pictures_*



Thank you Cosmic!


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Aug 12, 2010)

*NICE BLOG...click to Read * stolen from *Boujoichic* 

*
Im currently doing some research on hair typing because I had previously gotten so much mixed information. I knew that it should be much simpler than some make it seem. I have since searched around the hair boards and the internet and found some information that made typing easy. First off I found that hair typing Andre's system is based purely on curl size it does not take into account texture, density, or porosity. I also have found some curl size comparisons that make finding your type easy.
3A are very large curls like sidewalk chalk. 3B would be like chalk (regular chalkboard chalk) to sharpie marker sized.
3C curls tend to be pencil size (or a little larger) to drinking straw sized.
4A would be around chopstick to coffee stirrer size (can also show as tight S shaped waves).
4B coils are very small and will not clump without product or manipulation in most cases Can look like cloud of little pin spring coils.
Also typing is best done dry hair with no product no manipulation with wet hair the curls are looser and stretched out by the water.
I will be adding to this as I find more information*


----------



## Imani (Aug 12, 2010)

tHeHaIRLaB said:


> *NICE BLOG...click to Read *stolen from *Boujoichic*
> 
> 
> *Im currently doing some research on hair typing because I had previously gotten so much mixed information. I knew that it should be much simpler than some make it seem. I have since searched around the hair boards and the internet and found some information that made typing easy. First off I found that hair typing Andre's system is based purely on curl size it does not take into account texture, density, or porosity. I also have found some curl size comparisons that make finding your type easy.*
> ...


 
See, all my texture shots, my hair is soaking wet. I am too scared to let it dry and be all tangled. maybe one day.


----------



## br0wney3z (Aug 13, 2010)

Oh I love this thread!!!


----------



## yaya24 (Aug 13, 2010)

*BC June 2009*








*July 2010 *(after taking out month old cornrows)


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Sep 16, 2010)

*so freakin beautiful yaya!!!*
​ 

*MORE PICS PLEASE*​


----------



## Nonie (Sep 16, 2010)

^^I totally agree!

OT, @tHeHaIRLaB, I'm missed you for some reason. And no, I refuse to type a mixture of cases today.  (You younguns will drive me to an early grave.)

ETA: I see it fixed it for me.  
For the record, LHCF did that^^ case mix. I didn't.


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Sep 16, 2010)

mixed case posts rock!!!!

I missed u most nonie bear!

god bless ladies


----------



## pookaloo83 (Sep 16, 2010)

yaya24 said:


> *BC June 2009*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Great progress! What's your regimen girl!


----------



## miss cosmic (Sep 18, 2010)

bump! i'm transitioning, but i'm soooo happy i found this thread....


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Nov 22, 2010)

*PLEASE LEAVE PICS IN ONLY ONE THREAD​*
*3A or 3A/3B HAIR TYPING THREAD

3B ONLY HAIR TYPING THREAD

3B/3C MIXED HAIR TYPING THREAD 

3C ONLY HAIR TYPING THREAD

3C/4A MIXED HAIR TYPING THREAD

 4A ONLY HAIR TYPING THREAD

4A/4B MIXED HAIR TYPING THREAD

4B ONLY HAIR TYPING THREAD

4C/4Cnapp HAIR TYPING THREAD*


----------



## tina33 (Dec 21, 2010)

So.....

I have a couple of pictures from before I experimented with henna (which actually straightened my natural hair and caused some breakage for me.) 

But, this was my twist out. It did really well in the Miami weather.


----------



## Nonie (Dec 21, 2010)

Tina33, I love your hair!!!


----------



## Carisa (Dec 22, 2010)

I am loving this thread!!! Very pretty hair ladies! I wanna see more


----------



## Foxglove (Dec 22, 2010)

Some more pics


----------



## Nonie (Dec 22, 2010)

Foxglove!!! Be still my heart!  Gorgeous. Love that thick mane of lusciousness!


----------



## Foxglove (Dec 22, 2010)

Nonie said:


> Foxglove!!! Be still my heart!  Gorgeous. Love that thick mane of lusciousness!



Thanks Nonie!


----------



## bride91501 (Dec 22, 2010)

[IMG]http://i364.photobucket.com/albums/oo89/enhawkinsHTD/June320103dayspostBC-1.jpg[/IMG]

*Shrinkage is a mutha! *





[/IMG]


[IMG]http://i364.photobucket.com/albums/oo89/enhawkinsHTD/IMG_20101221_193332-1-1.jpg[/IMG]


*DEC 2010- Mostly Shrunken*[IMG]http://i364.photobucket.com/albums/oo89/enhawkinsHTD/Dec212010mostlyshrunkenpostworkoutandshower.jpg[/IMG]


*DEC 2010 Slightly Stretched*[IMG]http://i364.photobucket.com/albums/oo89/enhawkinsHTD/IMG_20101221_192922.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Nonie (Dec 22, 2010)

@*bride91501 *Your hair is thick!   What do you use to stretch it?

You are brave to work out with your hair loose. I'd be all  dreading having to deal with it later.


----------



## bride91501 (Dec 22, 2010)

Nonie said:


> @*bride91501 *Your hair is thick!  What do you use to stretch it?
> 
> You are brave to work out with your hair loose. I'd be all  dreading having to deal with it later.


 
Thank God for LHCF lol.....calling my hair "thick" a year ago would have made me run straight to Mr "Bantu" for a touch up .  I now consider it a compliment 

I don't normally wear my hair out, especially to the gym, but I'd just taken out my PS cornrows and was already running late to kickboxing, so into a puff it went.

I'm experimenting with stretching now, so mainly I just braid it while it's wet to stretch it   Stretching via braids only takes my shrinkage from about 80% to about 40%, so I'm looking into other options. Banding is next on my list to try out.


----------



## wednesday (Dec 22, 2010)

I think i'm a mix of 4b 4c. The last pic is a twist out...i don't like it


----------



## Nonie (Dec 22, 2010)

^^ To me you're 100% 4B. How long did you have the twists in for?


----------



## tina33 (Dec 22, 2010)

Thanks Nonie.


----------



## bride91501 (Dec 22, 2010)

@ Wednesday- your hair is beautiful.  

And I know this is somewhat controversial, but the 4c category does not exist. You're definitely a 4b, with cloud-like gorgeous hair that just sort of halos lol.  My hair, which is 4b, would look exactly like yours if it was fluffed out a bit.


----------



## wednesday (Dec 22, 2010)

Nonie said:


> ^^ To me you're 100% 4B. How long did you have the twists in for?



2/3 days. My twist out always look kinda funky It actually feels kinda good to have someone confirm my "hair type", its a little confusing. Sometimes i really feel like i have such a strange head of hair.lol It's almost like none of the products other 4b folk recommend work so i put myself with the 4cs


----------



## Foxglove (Dec 22, 2010)

Nonie said:


> @*bride91501 *Your hair is thick!   What do you use to stretch it?
> 
> You are brave to work out with your hair loose. I'd be all  dreading having to deal with it later.



I braid or twist it up every night. It keeps the tangling at bay


----------



## mostamaziing (Dec 22, 2010)

iwas told im 4a/b  someone feel free to correct mee


----------



## Nonie (Dec 23, 2010)

wednesday said:


> 2/3 days. My twist out always look kinda funky It actually feels kinda good to have someone confirm my "hair type", its a little confusing. Sometimes i really feel like i have such a strange head of hair.lol It's almost like none of the products other 4b folk recommend work so i put myself with the 4cs



I don't think there's really a regimen for a type. There are many of us whose hair doesn't like a lot of products that other 4B's hair likes, so no need to make up a category for po' li'l got-no-family-lonely you.  

@Mostamazing, you probably are 4a/b. I don't really know much about 4a/b. Your hair looks stretched too so that does make it hard to say. More photos showing your hair unmanipulated, bare, after a wash would help.


----------



## mostamaziing (Dec 23, 2010)

Nonie said:


> @Mostamazing, you probably are 4a/b. I don't really know much about 4a/b. Your hair looks stretched too so that does make it hard to say. More photos showing your hair unmanipulated, bare, after a wash would help.















no comb used 0_O


----------



## mostamaziing (Jan 1, 2011)

@nonie 0_O


----------



## kymbia (Jan 1, 2011)




----------



## barbie87 (Jan 1, 2011)

so this is my 4b 2 day old finger twist


----------



## barbie87 (Jan 3, 2011)

yaya24 said:


> *BC June 2009*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Your hair is beautiful How long is it? whats your regime?


----------



## wednesday (Jan 4, 2011)

Nonie said:


> *I don't think there's really a regimen for a type*. There are many of us whose hair doesn't like a lot of products that other 4B's hair likes, so no need to make up a category for po' li'l got-no-family-lonely you.
> 
> @Mostamazing, you probably are 4a/b. I don't really know much about 4a/b. Your hair looks stretched too so that does make it hard to say. More photos showing your hair unmanipulated, bare, after a wash would help.




oh, i thought that was the whole point of hair typing?


----------



## ilah (Jan 12, 2011)

This is me.  Freshly co-washed with no product.


More in my Fotki


----------



## SimJam (Jan 13, 2011)

oh wow, so much nice hair up in this thread !!!!


----------



## beana (Jan 13, 2011)

My hair is a 4a/b mix all over, but i would say my crown is strictly 4b. I have one pic of my crown with conditioner in. the first one is of my hair dry with no product, the second is of my hair damp. 

I am currently 6 months post and transitioning to natural.


----------



## beana (Jan 13, 2011)

also, i have bipolar hair. My nape and perimeter are very loosely curled and sparse... I've been struggling to thicken this area up for years and it seems like its spreading


----------



## bride91501 (Jan 13, 2011)

beana said:


> also, i have bipolar hair. My nape and perimeter are very loosely curled and sparse... I've been struggling to thicken this area up for years and it seems like its spreading



Hey beana- I have the same "problem" in the same small section of my hair. The only difference is that my section is denser/thicker, so the difference in textures is not as apparent. 

Henna has helped to thicken it even more, "clump" it, and strengthen those weaker feeling strands.  Have you looked into henna?


----------



## beana (Jan 13, 2011)

bride91501 said:


> Hey beana- I have the same "problem" in the same small section of my hair. The only difference is that my section is denser/thicker, so the difference in textures is not as apparent.
> 
> Henna has helped to thicken it even more, "clump" it, and strengthen those weaker feeling strands.  Have you looked into henna?



Thanks for the advice! I have not looked into henna, but i will do research and try it out. Do you recommend any specific brands/vendors? Some of my individual strands are so thin back there, you can barely separate them or see them on their own. 

I thought that transitioning to natural would thicken that area up and so far its not working. I'm still moving full speed ahead with my transition, but im disppointed im not gaining the thickness I thought  I would.


----------



## berryblack (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Jan 13, 2011)

^^^^^^^^^^^^

showoff!!! ....ur hair is sick!!!  i just fainted


----------



## bride91501 (Jan 13, 2011)

berryblack said:


> http://i79.photobucket.com/albums/
> 
> j155/wigbell/hair046-1.jpg



Lord have mercy......I'm having some problems breathing after looking at all that gorgeous hair. Bella!


----------



## bride91501 (Jan 13, 2011)

beana said:


> Thanks for the advice! I have not looked into henna, but i will do research and try it out. Do you recommend any specific brands/vendors? Some of my individual strands are so thin back there, you can barely separate them or see them on their own.
> I thought that transitioning to natural would thicken that area up and so far its not working. I'm still moving full speed ahead with my transition, but im disppointed im not gaining the thickness I thought  I would.



I use the "Jamila" brand of Body Art Quality Henna ("BAQ"). BAQ is the only type of henna that's safe to use on hair. Since you don't want ur curls to loosen any more than they already are, you should add alma to your henna mix. There are a couple of popular henna threads on the board you can research for recipe ideas.


----------



## Foxglove (Jan 13, 2011)

More pics


----------



## pookaloo83 (Jan 13, 2011)

berryblack said:


>





I don't like you right now!  Gorgeous!


----------



## beana (Jan 13, 2011)

Foxglove, i think we are hair twins!


----------



## natural2008 (Jan 13, 2011)

MizzBrit said:


> 4b here


 

Give me your hair please .  At weight loss in your siggy congratulations, losing weight the old school way is the only way to go as it stays off longer because you started off by doing it the right way .  Congratulations once again.


----------



## Diamond75 (Jan 19, 2011)

OMG all these photos are so inspiring. I think I'm mostly a 4B and looking at the photos in this thread, I'm inspired to work with my hair in it's natural state (meaning I'm trying to hold off on doing another BKT) to see I can get a puff so nice and full like a lot of you.

I applied henna for the 1st time last night and will do another co-wash today and take photos. The ends are straighter than the roots thanks to past BKT treatments.


----------



## Harina (Jan 19, 2011)

Berryblack what did you do in pic 4 to achieve that look. So pretty. Looks like a rollerset on blowdried hair? Hmmm???


----------



## berryblack (Jan 19, 2011)

Riverrock said:


> Berryblack what did you do in pic 4 to achieve that look. So pretty. Looks like a rollerset on blowdried hair? Hmmm???



Thanks!

That was flat ironed hair set with flexirods.  I slept in about 7 flexis:





Take down:





Finger combed out:





I went outside for 5 minutes and came back like this---notice my irritation:





So I put on a headband and went about my way:





This is a good shot of my 4b texture:


----------



## Embyra (Feb 19, 2011)




----------



## sylver2 (Feb 20, 2011)

berryblack said:


>



Love it! this is exctly how my hair looked when i was natural.  Mine and my mothers.  
u are my Hair Twin!!!!


----------



## honeycomb719 (Feb 20, 2011)

Cant remember if I posted here before or not


----------



## Nonie (Feb 20, 2011)

honeycomb719 said:


> Cant remember if I posted here before or not



honeycomb719 Nonie and Dobby recommend Gingko Biloba for memory improvement coz you posted quite a few times:

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showpost.php?p=11592948&postcount=156

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showpost.php?p=11595968&postcount=159

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showpost.php?p=11596828&postcount=161

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?p=11597046#post11597046


----------



## Pooks (Feb 22, 2011)

*Mmmm, some pretty hurr in this thread!!!*

*Some recent pics of my hair:*

_Chunky Braidout (done with cornrows):_




_Pinned up twistout (twists done on freshly washed damp hair):_




_Seperated and fluffed out braidout:_




_ Twisthawk updo:_




_Freshly washed damp hair before DC application:_


----------



## Uniqzoe (Feb 22, 2011)

So much beautiful hair I can't name you ladies individually. I think I'm a mix of 4a/4b but I have enough 4b to post here.



 
My first puff!!




Back of the fro!




Top of the puff


----------



## mousee09 (Feb 23, 2011)

BUMPING! wanting to see more picks


----------



## pookaloo83 (Feb 23, 2011)

barbie87 said:


> so this is my 4b 2 day old finger twist



barbie87 did you just twirl your fingers around your hair? I like this. It's cute.


----------



## Poohbear (Feb 23, 2011)

Uniqzoe said:


> So much beautiful hair I can't name you ladies individually. I think I'm a mix of 4a/4b but I have enough 4b to post here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Uniqzoe

Beautiful! Is your hair stretched out in this pics? If not, I would say you hair is type 3b.


----------



## Nonie (Feb 23, 2011)

Poohbear said:


> @Uniqzoe
> 
> Beautiful! Is your hair stretched out in this pics? If not, I would say you hair is type 3b.



I wouldn't say 3B. I thought 4A or 4A/B with maybe some 3C when I looked at her album. Her hair does look very silky (which I think we found is possible in 4's in the "Difference between 3C and 4A" thread). Plus she just BC'd so who knows if the ends we see aren't part of scab hair? The roots seem to behave the way I'd expect 4B to behave, but the back of her hair forms a coils that could be 4A or 3C.


----------



## sylver2 (Feb 23, 2011)

Poohbear said:


> Uniqzoe
> 
> Beautiful! Is your hair stretched out in this pics? If not, I would say you hair is type 3b.



hmm it looks 4Aish to me with a hint of maybe 3c.


----------



## barbie87 (Feb 23, 2011)

thanks and yes I used Jane carter and foxy curls and did the finger twist.


----------



## bronzebomb (Feb 26, 2011)

a few picts of 4B hair.


----------



## Victoria44 (Feb 26, 2011)

[moved to 4a/4b]


----------



## anartist4u2001 (Feb 26, 2011)

MizzBrit said:


> 4b here


 
omg your hair is freakin' amazing girl!


----------



## D.Lisha (Feb 26, 2011)

Never had my hair "officially" typed before. I'm a self-proclaimed 4B:


----------



## anartist4u2001 (Feb 26, 2011)

my hair stays in twists chile! LOL

i took them down for like one day here. LOL


----------



## Uniqzoe (Feb 28, 2011)

Poohbear said:


> Uniqzoe
> 
> Beautiful! Is your hair stretched out in this pics? If not, I would say you hair is type 3b.



Thanks, yes my hair was stretched in this photo!



Nonie said:


> I wouldn't say 3B. I thought 4A or 4A/B with maybe some 3C when I looked at her album. Her hair does look very silky (which I think we found is possible in 4's in the "Difference between 3C and 4A" thread). Plus she just BC'd so who knows if the ends we see aren't part of scab hair? The roots seem to behave the way I'd expect 4B to behave, but the back of her hair forms a coils that could be 4A or 3C.



I have so many different textures (like most of us) that I don't even try to restrict my hair to a type anymore.  The nape is more 3c-ish, but the middle of my hair is 4b, it doesn't do much curling or coiling. 

Its crazy because even though I only had about an inch or less of relaxed hair left before I cut chopped, my hair behaves totally different now.  I can't seem to get my styles to come out right for nothing. UGGH!   I guess I will have to learn my hair all over again.


----------



## wavezncurlz (Feb 28, 2011)

The thing I love about 4b hair is the way your twists stay in and your twist outs are so defined! I also love the cloud that helps make your puffs so awesome! 

That's all.


----------



## ~~HoneyComb~~ (Feb 28, 2011)

wavezncurlz said:


> The thing I love about 4b hair is the way your twists stay in and your twist outs are so defined!
> .


 
Yes!!! Twists and twistouts seem to last forever, and that makes me envious.

My niece (before she relaxed) had the most beautiful 4b texture. I'd twist or braid her hair and I swear she could wear it that way for 2 months and even then her hair looked as if it was freshly done. There was minimal frizz even after washing.


----------



## Nonie (Feb 28, 2011)

~~HoneyComb~~, when I saw you were the last post-er in here, I had forgotten that anyone can post and came running to tell you that you're in the wrong thread.  Then I saw wavezncurlz posted before you and thought, didn't I tell this po' "typeless" person she didn't belong here. 

Thanks for the kind compliments on our hair folks. You're welcome to visit anytime. I dunno who died and made me host, but yeah!   I shall now crawl back under the rock from whence I came and stay there.


----------



## wavezncurlz (Feb 28, 2011)

Nonie said:


> @~~HoneyComb~~, when I saw you were the last post-er in here, I had forgotten that anyone can post and came running to tell you that you're in the wrong thread.  Then I saw @wavezncurlz posted before you and thought, didn't I tell this po' "typeless" person she didn't belong here.
> 
> Thanks for the kind compliments on our hair folks. You're welcome to visit anytime. I dunno who died and made me host, but yeah!  I shall now crawl back under the rock from whence I came and stay there.


 
Nonie
You know I was afraid to post in here just for that reason!!! This past weekend on the hair boards murdered a sista!

I just wanted to show some luv!


----------



## Nonie (Feb 28, 2011)

wavezncurlz said:


> @Nonie
> You know I was afraid to post in here just for that reason!!! This past weekend on the hair boards murdered a sista!
> 
> I just wanted to show some luv!



Awww...  And your love is appreciated.  

You're too adorable   That's why I couldn't help picking on you when I saw you in here.


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Feb 28, 2011)

[USER=181756 said:
			
		

> Uniqzoe[/USER] ;12891161]So much beautiful hair I can't name you ladies individually. I think I'm a mix of 4a/4b but I have enough 4b to post here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hi uniqzoe!  beautiful hair sis!!! I think you definitely have a lot of curl going on, so you may be a little better fitted in 4a or 3c/4a

Can't tell exactly in your pics b/c your hair looks a little stretched and/or manipulated
(Is the last pic washed with no product????  and no manipulation maybe?  that pic looks 3c, however depends on what was done)

I've jumped several threads and hopefully have found my home, but I would love to see you and kblc06 with a few washed wet with no product, and mostly airdried with no product to see your beautiful coils & curls all up & thu

REGARDLESS, BOTH OF YOU LADIES HAVE SOME GORGEOUS HAIR
but I see nooooooo 4B uniqzoe
*
but ask Nonie   I'm just the hired help*


----------



## Uniqzoe (Feb 28, 2011)

tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT said:


> hi uniqzoe!  beautiful hair sis!!! I think you definitely have a lot of curl going on, so you may be a little better fitted in 4a or 3c/4a
> 
> Can't tell exactly in your pics b/c your hair looks a little stretched and/or manipulated
> (*Is the last pic washed with no product????*  and no manipulation maybe?  that pic looks 3c, however depends on what was done)
> ...



Nooo, my hair had mucho product (failed W&G) so this pic may be a little misleading with the curl factor.  I have been on the outs with my hair since my BC so I don't have many pics to share at this time. But thanks for the compliments!


----------



## coyacoy (Mar 12, 2011)

I believe that I am a 4b with a little 4a mixed in some places. let me know if anyone thinks otherwise, as this is just my best guess - thanks!


----------



## Uniqzoe (Mar 12, 2011)

coyacoy, beautiful hair.


----------



## drmuffin (Apr 10, 2011)

With the help of Foxglove and the viewing of this entire thread I'm do believe I'm a 4B! I'm still in my growing stages...but who isn't these days?


----------



## coyacoy (Apr 10, 2011)

hi ladies.........just posting pics.......the first one is after a wash and comb while conditioning in the shower.....the others are after some oil has been applied, hair has been combed and is drying. use the oiudad(sp?) to detangle.......hhg


----------



## ebsalita (Apr 10, 2011)

Here's mine - just washed still wet:


----------



## coyacoy (Apr 10, 2011)

love how your hair coils!  so pretty


----------



## drmuffin (Apr 10, 2011)

Some more pics taken this morning:


----------



## Imani (Apr 10, 2011)

I keep not adding pics to these threads bc I rarely take pics of my hair naked without product. I think the first pic is wet freshly shampoo'd hair. And the other is my hair coated in conditioner getting ready to sit under the steamer.


----------



## PinkGirlFluff (Apr 10, 2011)




----------



## pookaloo83 (Apr 10, 2011)

Imani said:


> I keep not adding pics to these threads bc I rarely take pics of my hair naked without product. I think the first pic is wet freshly shampoo'd hair. And the other is my hair coated in conditioner getting ready to sit under the steamer.




Nice and thick!


----------



## pookaloo83 (Apr 10, 2011)

Imani how do you get your hair so straight when you flat iron? If you don't mind explaining. Products, technique etc...


----------



## NaturalLibra (Apr 10, 2011)

this is my fav hair pic. I was taken post-hennaing


----------



## coyacoy (May 16, 2011)

Maracujá said:


> My hair is mostly 4b.


OMG your hair is gorg!!!  new hair idol!


----------



## kroeskop (May 16, 2011)

see my napps


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (May 25, 2011)

Nonie said:


> Ask OP to be sure, but maybe you could post a section of your head in the appropriate thread to which it belongs.  Or maybe BMP can help you see where most of you belongs.  Ask her oke:


 100% cer-ti-fi-able


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (May 25, 2011)

did you lighten before the henna?


			
				 [USER=292504 said:
			
		

> NaturalLibra[/USER] ;13200367]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (May 25, 2011)

Chicagodiva said:


> Loving this thread!
> Here's my 4b contribution:
> Naked hair
> 
> ...


ooooooooooh, that pretty!


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (May 25, 2011)

Pooks said:


> Twistout puff on dirty hair:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ok where you come from!! dang


----------



## NaturalLibra (May 26, 2011)

tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT - Yep I had lightened it, normally henna only gave me a really slight tinge. its not as bright as in that picture now though


----------



## nyreeroberts1 (Jun 8, 2011)

http://[URL=http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/833/dsc00543c.jpg/][IMG=http://img833.imageshack.us/img833/895/dsc00543c.jpg][/URL]

Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]


----------



## miss cosmic (Jan 29, 2012)




----------



## JudithO (Jan 29, 2012)

Here's mine...


----------



## Foxglove (Jan 30, 2012)




----------



## sweet_silvia88 (Jan 30, 2012)

judy4all said:


> Here's mine...



how many months post relaxer where you here?! thanks!


----------



## QUEENJAMES231 (Jan 30, 2012)

Here's mine 
one blow 
out one wet and 
one braid out

Eta
Sorry the pics are all different ways


----------



## discodumpling (Jan 30, 2012)

Here is my 2012 contribution to this thread obeserve MY brand of 4B
**disclaimer**I don't do hair typing but my hair looks like most of the beautiful hair in here!






One braid on stretched air dried hair.






Texture shot. Freshly washed and air dried.







Straight vs nappy. Air dried air NO product.







Combed out fro!


----------



## JudithO (Jan 30, 2012)

sweet_silvia88 said:


> how many months post relaxer where you here?! thanks!



@sweet_silvia88 all natural.... 4 yrs in March.


----------



## yuhlovevybz (Jan 30, 2012)

berryblack said:


>


 
omg omg omg *faints*


----------



## Foxglove (Apr 13, 2012)

Ooh I forgot about this thread. Completely naked hair no product at all



































ETA the clothed pics are dry, the pics in the shower with the purple shower curtains are wet, both are right after I henna'd, both with no products


----------



## naijamerican (Apr 13, 2012)

Beautiful Foxglove!


----------



## Nonie (Apr 13, 2012)

naijamerican said:


> Beautiful Foxglove!



Right? naijamerican. I live vicariously through her pics coz I'm too chicken to let my hair do its thang but Foxglove is a sweet to let me enjoy the ride on her head.


----------



## miss cosmic (Apr 22, 2012)

Bumping for more pics


----------



## pookaloo83 (Apr 22, 2012)




----------



## MzSwift (Apr 22, 2012)

I love your hair, pookaloo83 !  It is growing so fast!


----------



## Nonie (Apr 22, 2012)

MzSwift said:


> I love your hair, @pookaloo83 ! *It is growing so fast*!


 
I was just going to say the *same thing*! pookaloo83, your hair is truly mane-ifique!


----------



## Pooks (May 4, 2012)

Haven't been over here for a while, hi ladies!

Twistout (2nd day):




Stretched vs shrinkage on naked hair:




Fluffed out and seperated bantu knot out:


----------



## Maracujá (May 7, 2012)

^^^^The puff in your avatar is just wow


----------



## Pooks (May 10, 2012)

Thanks *Maracuja*!


----------



## faithVA (May 10, 2012)

Don't think I've every posted here. My flat twists this week.


----------



## Nonie (Oct 23, 2012)

faithVA, your flat twists do is beautiful! Do you do those yourself? (Sorry I don't spend enough time in the Twist Challenge thread to get the 411 on the dos so forgive what may be a dumb question.)


----------



## faithVA (Oct 23, 2012)

Nonie said:


> @faithVA, your flat twists do is beautiful! Do you do those yourself? (Sorry I don't spend enough time in the Twist Challenge thread to get the 411 on the dos so forgive what may be a dumb question.)


 
Nonie, You are way too kind. Thank You. I looked at pic, my hair was raggedy  

Yes I did them myself. I get through 2 twists and get mad that it's taking so long   But you know, now I'm sporting that twa so no flat twist for me for a while. 

What are you doing in this thread? Are you on vacation again?


----------



## charmtreese (Oct 23, 2012)

My blowout from last weekend, 16 months since last relaxer.


----------



## Atdow71 (Oct 23, 2012)

I'm loving the pics in this thread


----------



## iheartcouture (Apr 16, 2014)

My 4b contribution. Failed twist out


----------



## Jace032000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Another oldie but goldie…I just spent the last 2 hours drooling over all of these pics.  GORGEOUS Hair ladies!!


----------

